# Mark Kielar?



## The Author of my Faith

I would like to know what most Reformed people think of Mark Kielar Pastor of First Baptist Church of Boynton Beach?

I have been listening to him for about 1 year and personally have been challenged and encouraged in my walk with Christ.

He speaks highly of Brother Lawrence and Roy Hession which I heard one reformed believer suggest that these are dangerous teaching? Any insights?


----------



## rpavich

I don't know of the other folks mentioned by I have seen more than a few videos by Pastor Kielar and he speaks very clearly and explains things so they are easily understood.

I haven't seen a problem with his theology from the vids I've seen


----------



## Rogerant

The Author of my Faith said:


> I would like to know what most Reformed people think of Mark Kielar Pastor of First Baptist Church of Boynton Beach?
> 
> I have been listening to him for about 1 year and personally have been challenged and encouraged in my walk with Christ.
> 
> He speaks highly of Brother Lawrence and Roy Hession which I heard one reformed believer suggest that these are dangerous teaching? Any insights?



I have reviewed quite a few of Marks videos. He does a very good job of exegeting the difficult passages relating to the doctrines of grace. Here are a couple:

[video=youtube;y7fh5N5SMbc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7fh5N5SMbc&feature=PlayList&p=445EDDC65813F598&index=9[/video]

[video=youtube;sO3c6_Zjiu0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sO3c6_Zjiu0&feature=PlayList&p=445EDDC65813F598&index=13[/video]


----------



## The Author of my Faith

Well I feel the same way. I have never heard him speak of anything that would cause Red Flags to go up. Nor have I ever felt the need to "Not throw out the baby with the bathwater" while listening to him. Unfortunately there are too many out there with a whole lotta bath water.

What about Brother Lawrence and Roy Hession? Anybody?


----------



## gritsrus

The Author of my Faith said:


> I would like to know what most Reformed people think of Mark Kielar Pastor of First Baptist Church of Boynton Beach?
> 
> I have been listening to him for about 1 year and personally have been challenged and encouraged in my walk with Christ.
> 
> *He speaks highly of Brother Lawrence and Roy Hession* which I heard one reformed believer suggest that these are dangerous teaching? Any insights?



I've never heard him reference them, as of yet anyway. Maybe someone else here will know. I've listened to Pastor Kieler many times and have enjoyed his podcasts/videos.


----------

